# Replace Battery for Rice Cooker



## ccpyue (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi, I have a Panasonic Rice Cooker SR-MM10N. Recently the clock display has gone, but cooker works fine. I need to replace a battery inside which run the clock, but found no idea how to replacement the battery. Anyone has experience this can give me some good advice?
Thank you.
(see photo attached)


----------



## nealtw (Nov 14, 2014)

It seems to be part of the PCB component, see page 20
http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/SRMM18N.pdf


----------



## ccpyue (Nov 14, 2014)

nealtw said:


> It seems to be part of the PCB component, see page 20
> http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/SRMM18N.pdf



Good man, exactly what it is. But it seems very complicate in order to replace the battery. I may not be capable to dis-assemble and re-assemble it back without creating other problems.

But thank you so much for the info.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 14, 2014)

ccpyue said:


> Good man, exactly what it is. But it seems very complicate in order to replace the battery. I may not be capable to dis-assemble and re-assemble it back without creating other problems.
> 
> But thank you so much for the info.



Don't force it just get a bigger hammer.:trophy::


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 14, 2014)

You would have to remove the base of the unit, but probably not the PCB. The battery appears to be a button cell (maybe CR2032). You simply slip it out from under the metal tab, and slide the new one into place.

Panasonic should be ashamed of putting the battery in such an awkward place.


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2014)

It shows needing a CR 2354 battery per the schematic.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 15, 2014)

oops. missed that.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 15, 2014)

They didn't make it eazy.


----------



## ccpyue (Nov 16, 2014)

nealtw said:


> They didn't make it eazy.



Thank you all guys, very helpful.
I will found a day, try to do that step by step. 
Thanks again.


----------

